# Stealing Customers for Fun & Profit



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

This is a proven and effective way to earn far more then Uber/Lyft pays. Best of all, it is neither illegal or a violation of Uber/Lyft terms.

When driving for Uber/Lyft on long runs (example: airports), attempt to establish a relationship with the passenger. If you discover that the passenger makes a similar trip frequently then share your contact information and explain that you are available for private trips with 1-2 days notice.

Many passengers are more comfortable driving with someone that they know, trust, and have a prior relationship with then a random person chosen by Uber/Lyft. If asked what you charge, suggest between 85%-to-100% of the non-surge Uber fare-estimate. This is a win-win for both you and the passenger. There is no booking fee or Uber cut.

If you build up a list of clients then you may need to reduce the time that you Uber in place of the more profitable private clients. If lucky enough to have too many to handle yourself then ask the clients if they would be comfortable with a trusted associated (who will not try to steal your client).

Too keep your clients happy, make sure you always arrive early, assist with baggage, provide minor refreshments the client likes, be extra polite and helpful. All common sense customer-service.

Without Uber or Lyft, 3rd-party Apps, can help you track rides, expenses, etc. for record-keeping or tax purposes.

If the client is not comfortable or able to pay in cash then get a _square reader_ to accept credit/debit cards.

Beat Uber/Lyft at their own game for Fun & Profit


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Maven said:


> This is a proven and effective way to earn far more then Uber/Lyft pays. Best of all, it is neither illegal or a violation of Uber/Lyft terms.
> 
> When driving for Uber/Lyft on long runs (example: airports), attempt to establish a relationship with the passenger. If you discover that the passenger makes a similar trip frequently then share your contact information and explain that you are available for private trips with 1-2 days notice.
> 
> ...


Just two problems
1. They will expect to pay less or same as uber rates
2. Say goodbye to flexible schedule


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Just two problems
> 1. They will expect to pay less or same as uber rates
> 2. Say goodbye to flexible schedule


Let's say a client pays UberX $150 or Premium $350 to go from Fairfield, CT to JFK airport. Today with Uber, you get to keep about $110 or $260. If you give the client $10 or $20 off the Uber-estimate then the client is happy and you are making great money. For a private client, you get to keep it all. Uber gets nothing. If you can do just 4 of these a day then you're making $560 or $1320 per day. Mostly cash. Would you be willing to work a slightly less flexible schedule for that? I would.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Maven said:


> Let's say a client pays UberX $150 or Premium $350 to go from Fairfield, CT to JFK airport. Today with Uber, you get to keep about $110 or $260. If you give the client $10 or $20 off the Uber-estimate then the client is happy and you are making great money. For a private client, you get to keep it all. Uber gets nothing. If you can do just 4 of these a day then you're making $560 or $1320 per day. Mostly cash. Would you be willing to work a slightly less flexible schedule for that? I would.


ask your agent if your insurance covers this activity.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Robertk said:


> ask your agent if your insurance covers this activity.


Great point! How many newbie drivers today do not realize the huge gaps in Uber/Lyft insurance or that their personal insurance may be cancelled if rideshare is discovered? For this activity, that has nothing to do with Uber/Lyft, a properly insured driver would either need a commercial policy or a less expensive rideshare rider/endorsement on their personal policy. Regardless, you should check the policy terms since there is wide variation from insurer-to-insurer and state-to-state.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Just make sure you're properly covered. Many people will say that they're your friend until money gets involved. Don't be stupid and don't say it'll never happen to me. I've been doing this business for over 17 years and I've witnessed many of uncommon situations. Hit and runs, criminal arrests, theft, forced insurance from lien holders, repossessions, civil lawsuits, forfeiture of business licenses and many other perils that can ruin your life.


----------



## avguste (Apr 7, 2016)

This sounds more like favoride (http://favoride.us/) but without the apps

Just thinking about this, one could potentially use favoride.us and Meter for Uber & Lyft


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Oh jeezus, the problems you could bring down upon yourself doing this!

Insurance, Business license. Quarterly withholding paid to the IRS, just to name a few things required to operate legally.

Or... operate under the radar, and pray to whatever God you believe in that nothing bad ever happens to you.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

avguste said:


> This sounds more like favoride but without the apps
> Just thinking about this, one could potentially use favoride.us and Meter for Uber & Lyft


Yes. It's not clear how Favoride earns income today since the don't charge either riders or drivers. I suspect that although Favoride is free today that Favoride begins charging at some point in the future. If you want to track rides then Meter for Uber and Lyft is one way to do that.


Spotscat said:


> Oh jeezus, the problems you could bring down upon yourself doing this!
> Insurance, Business license. Quarterly withholding paid to the IRS, just to name a few things required to operate legally.
> Or... operate under the radar, and pray to whatever God you believe in that nothing bad ever happens to you.


Insurance - necessary to check your existing policy and make any necessary changes, just like today with Uber/Lyft.
Business license - unnecessary in most states, but check local laws, just like today with Uber/Lyft.
Quarterly withholding paid to the IRS - already required today with Uber, but you will need to keep your own records.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

My advice - contact an attorney before you begin this venture.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I wouldn't try to make a side business out of this. I've had a couple cash customers like this, and it can easily start to interfere with regular Uber driving. These customers come to expect on demand service from you, and you'll have to cut off Uber well in advance of a cash customer ride just to make sure you are there on time. Then you can have the cash customers want rides at the same times, which is another headache. I had that happen to me. One cash customer was running late/disorganized and it was bumping up into my other cash customer's pick up time, and the first guy basically told me "not my problem." That turned out to be the last ride I gave him. 

The insurance issue is a big one. Your regular insurance won't cover it, and neither will Uber's, so you are running a big risk. Also, technically you'd be running as an unlicensed taxi, which would be illegal.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> Just two problems
> 1. They will expect to pay less or same as uber rates
> 2. Say goodbye to flexible schedule


If you are doing Uber full time
There is nothing flexible about it.
Work 70 hours a week or starve.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> 2. Say goodbye to flexible schedule


You can always say "no I'm busy". Worst case scenario you lose them as a customer. No worse off than before.

Personally though I prefer to do all prearranged trips through the app so that if something happens I don't get banned from rideshare for life or get footed with massive uncovered liability debt.



tohunt4me said:


> If you are doing Uber full time
> There is nothing flexible about it.
> Work 70 hours a week or starve.


There are 168 hours in a week. So that is still somewhat flexible. Even if you do 70 hours, you still get over half of the week off.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> If you are doing Uber full time
> There is nothing flexible about it.
> Work 70 hours a week or starve.


If i was doing thay i would be
1. Broke
2. Divorced
3. Unhealthy and depressed
Not saying everyone falls inline with my thesis just most


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> You can always say "no I'm busy". Worst case scenario you lose them as a customer. No worse off than before.
> 
> Personally though I prefer to do all prearranged trips through the app so that if something happens I don't get banned from rideshare for life or get footed with massive uncovered liability debt.
> 
> There are 168 hours in a week. So that is still somewhat flexible. Even if you do 70 hours, you still get over half of the week off.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If you are doing Uber full time
> There is nothing flexible about it.
> Work 70 hours a week or starve.


You could "flexibly" starve.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Got a call once to a 'party'. Turned out to be an ****, a sex party. 
After taking a couple of couples home, the 'host' of the party came out to the car and asked if I'd be willing to be their "regular driver" for parties about every two weeks. 
I said, "Hell yes." without hesitation. 
Now, every other Friday night I sit in my car and read ... and take beautiful people home after hard partying. 
I get $50 an hour, even wait time; and the tips are great. And the riders are very nice.
Real upscale group. 

Went inside once to get a package. The outside of the box indicated that it was a "Sybian". I googled it. Wow. 
Lots of pretty people in various, um, situations. 

Every other Friday night is worth $500 to me.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I hope you are not a homeowner.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Oh jeezus, the problems you could bring down upon yourself doing this!
> 
> Insurance, Business license. Quarterly withholding paid to the IRS, just to name a few things required to operate legally.
> 
> Or... operate under the radar, and pray to whatever God you believe in that nothing bad ever happens to you.


You are an independent contractor now. What makes you think you don't need to be properly insured and pay taxes as an Uber driver?



Trafficat said:


> You can always say "no I'm busy". Worst case scenario you lose them as a customer. No worse off than before.
> 
> Personally though I prefer to do all prearranged trips through the app so that if something happens I don't get banned from rideshare for life or get footed with massive uncovered liability debt.
> 
> There are 168 hours in a week. So that is still somewhat flexible. Even if you do 70 hours, you still get over half of the week off.


That's the answer. Do all rides on the app. There is a group of drivers in my market that has exchanged business cards and if one can't take the ride they get someone else that can

I just ordered my second set of 100 business cards everyone that gets a ride with me from the airport to a hotel or vacation rental gets a card.the assumption is that they will be going back to the airport in a few days. I suggest that they call or text me their pick up request at least a day before.

I'm not there yet but the guys I know that do this on a regular basis have 2 or 3 scheduled rides every day


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

oldfart said:


> You are an independent contractor now. What makes you think you don't need to be properly insured and pay taxes as an Uber driver?
> 
> That's the answer. Do all rides on the app. There is a group of drivers in my market that has exchanged business cards and if one can't take the ride they get someone else that can
> 
> ...


Diving Uber You merely need insurance that wont cancel you for doing Rideshare. Whether its an extra fee for an endorsement or just a clear understanding that rideshare is ok but they won't cover you during any online period.

The insurance you need to be a livery service off app is full commercial liability insurance. Its usually 2-3 times higher than what personal insurance costs.

You would no longer just an independent contractor if you are taking direct rides. You are a for hire business. Theres a difference.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Maven said:


> This is a proven and effective way to earn far more then Uber/Lyft pays. Best of all, it is neither illegal or a violation of Uber/Lyft terms.
> 
> When driving for Uber/Lyft on long runs (example: airports), attempt to establish a relationship with the passenger. If you discover that the passenger makes a similar trip frequently then share your contact information and explain that you are available for private trips with 1-2 days notice.
> 
> ...


And most cities and states in order for you to have a clientele you are required to have a charter vehicle permits. In California it's the public utilities commission's which grants a TCP license and it requires Commercial Insurance to the tune of $300 a month or so the license itself is around $1,500. And I believe that if you were doing this without the TCP permits you are violating Uber's TOS but I'm not certain on that count. in any event you are operating outside the law and that's a violation of Uber's TOS. I could be wrong about this so check with Uber on this to be certain. Though I am quite certain that your insurance company will drop you if you don't have Commercial Insurance because this is a commercial situation and there are Insurance implications which if you do get an accident hurt somebody could be drastic for you you could be sued etc etc etc.

Of course the way to avoid that is to make sure the client orders your Uber via the app and then I think you're protected. you were probably going to do it that way anyway correct? That being said if you do do this and Uber finds out about it you could be deactivated so I would clear it with them first.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Diving Uber You merely need insurance that wont cancel you for doing Rideshare. Whether its an extra fee for an endorsement or just a clear understanding that rideshare is ok but they won't cover you during any online period.
> 
> The insurance you need to be a livery service off app is full commercial liability insurance. Its usually 2-3 times higher than what personal insurance costs.
> 
> You would no longer just an independent contractor if you are taking direct rides. You are a for hire business. Theres a difference.


I'm not saying that working with Uber or working as a "for hire" business are the same. I was responding to a previous post that outlined the issues one would have to deal with doing private rides. (Insurance and taxes to name two)

My point is that you need insurance and you need to pay taxes working with Uber as an independent contractor or working independently as a for hire business


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fubernuber said:


> If i was doing thay i would be
> 1. Broke
> 2. Divorced
> 3. Unhealthy and depressed
> Not saying everyone falls inline with my thesis just most


Isnt that the way of working class ?



UberBastid said:


> Got a call once to a 'party'. Turned out to be an ****, a sex party.
> After taking a couple of couples home, the 'host' of the party came out to the car and asked if I'd be willing to be their "regular driver" for parties about every two weeks.
> I said, "Hell yes." without hesitation.
> Now, every other Friday night I sit in my car and read ... and take beautiful people home after hard partying.
> ...


Would like to open a " Sybian Massage " Clinic at the mall.
Buy your Own attachments !.
Rent sound proof small rooms behind accesory display area.
Due to high cost of machines they are not readily available to public.

Im pretty sure you could make a Living out of it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Isnt that the way of working class ?
> 
> Would like to open a " Sybian Massage " Clinic at the mall.
> Buy your Own attachments !.
> ...


That's actually a good idea.
Everybody likes orgasm.
But, the government is committed to protecting us from it.
I think.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Every time I think this forum can't get worse...
Depends upon the state.

IN THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA WHAT YOU'RE SUGGESTING IS VERY ILLEGAL.
You need to be COMMERCIALLY LICENSED and COMMERCIALLY INSURED, DRUG TESTED ETC. GO THROUGH THE WHOLE CPUC PROCESS.
Pretty sure you need coverage for up to $750,000-$1M. It's not hugely expensive but you may need to form an LLC. Also for airports if you are TCP you need a special transponder and the deposit is $1K at SFO.



osii said:


> I hope you are not a homeowner.


Yeah because when you get in an accident with a paying off-app (NO INSURANCE) 'customer' you can bet they'll sue you for EVERYTHING.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Every time I think this forum can't get worse...
> Depends upon the state.
> 
> IN THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA WHAT YOU'RE SUGGESTING IS VERY ILLEGAL.
> ...


You'll get nailed for every dime you have and 3c of every dime you will ever make for the rest of your life.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You'll get nailed for every dime you have and 3c of every dime you will ever make for the rest of your life.


Move to a different country, One with a brighter future, Problem solved.

Life is all about risk taking, If you want to make more money, You need to take a little risk. Be a good little ant and play by the rules will get you nowhere. Of course you have to calculate the risk VS gain sometimes, For TAXI service it is just not worth it. Do you ever wonder what other people think of this forum where people bickering over couple of bucks and willing to cut each other's throat for a measly $30/hr?


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Yea maven don't you work in my state? Where you definitely need livery or Z plates to do what you're suggesting as well as the commercial insurance that everyone is mentioning. Connecticut btw. And how easy you make it sound, "if you can just do 4 of these a day" blah blah $600-$1200. Yea "just" like anyone but maybe the absolute best organized drivers are making 600 let alone 1200 a day. Gtfo

However...this post


UberBastid said:


> Got a call once to a 'party'. Turned out to be an ****, a sex party.
> After taking a couple of couples home, the 'host' of the party came out to the car and asked if I'd be willing to be their "regular driver" for parties about every two weeks.
> I said, "Hell yes." without hesitation.
> Now, every other Friday night I sit in my car and read ... and take beautiful people home after hard partying.
> ...


If jealousy was a fluid it would be rocketing out of every orifice I have at sound barrier breaking speed right now. So fckn jelly. Soooo jellyy


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Shynrix said:


> Yea maven don't you work in my state? Where you definitely need livery or Z plates to do what you're suggesting as well as the commercial insurance that everyone is mentioning. Connecticut btw. And how easy you make it sound, "if you can just do 4 of these a day" blah blah $600-$1200. Yea "just" like anyone but maybe the absolute best organized drivers are making 600 let alone 1200 a day. Gtfo
> 
> However...this post
> 
> If jealousy was a fluid it would be rocketing out of every orifice I have at sound barrier breaking speed right now. So fckn jelly. Soooo jellyy


I remember that post. And, yea they still party ... not as often.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

What state/area you work in?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I am in Redding, CA.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Ahh~ yea too far for me to take over that job when you wanna retire from it lol~


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> One cash customer was running late/disorganized and it was bumping up into my other cash customer's pick up time, and the first guy basically told me "not my problem." That turned out to be the last ride I gave him.


Lmao. It's his problem once you roll outta there without his inconsiderate ass. Wheels smokin', luggage still on the curb... Buh-bye.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Shynrix said:


> Ahh~ yea too far for me to take over that job when you wanna retire from it lol~


This is a broke dick little town.
No reason for it to exist.


----------

